# Anyone who got job seeker visa can clarify?



## cangu (Jan 4, 2020)

Hi
I am an Australian Citizen and has a question for anyone who has received their Job seeker visa. Since there is no requirements for Australian citizens to visit Germany for 6 months due to bi-lateral agreements and can apply for work permit while in Germany; I am not sure whether to use it to find a job or apply for a job seeker visa.

Does it start from the date when it's issued for 6 months or after the first entry? Any special advantage it confers over going there directly and finding a job?

Thanks


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Note that as an Australian arriving without a visa you'd only have 3 months to find a job, not 6 months, if you simply showed up and started looking. You only have 90 days in the country as a "tourist" before you need to either leave or obtain a residence permit for purposes of study or work. 

Beyond the additional time, I don't know whether it's advantageous to have the job-seeker visa. It's possible that it "pre-clears" you for work in certain high-demand fields and so would speed up the process of having your work permit approved once you find a job. But that is purely an informed guess on my part - others will know more.


----------



## cangu (Jan 4, 2020)

Nononymous said:


> Note that as an Australian arriving without a visa you'd only have 3 months to find a job, not 6 months, if you simply showed up and started looking. You only have 90 days in the country as a "tourist" before you need to either leave or obtain a residence permit for purposes of study or work.
> 
> Beyond the additional time, I don't know whether it's advantageous to have the job-seeker visa. It's possible that it "pre-clears" you for work in certain high-demand fields and so would speed up the process of having your work permit approved once you find a job. But that is purely an informed guess on my part - others will know more.


It would be good to have this pre-clearance if that's the case for work permit. In addition, the issue I have it I have 3 months of travel before getting to Germany. Hence having a 6 months visa would only have 3 months by the time I get there.

Thanks mate


----------



## Shyamili (Jan 4, 2020)

Any body help me. I want a job in any field what are the documents need and how get a job visa


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Shyamili said:


> Any body help me. I want a job in any field what are the documents need and how get a job visa


If you're looking for a job in Germany you need to understand that the Germans don't generally give jobs in "any field." Most jobs require specific training programs (the joke has always been that any job training program lasts 3 years - even for fairly menial jobs - and that's not actually too far removed from the truth).

Generally speaking, you can't apply for a "job visa" - it's the employer-to-be who has to get clearance to hire a foreigner. So basically the drill is that you find a job, then your employer does the preliminaries to obtain authorization to hire you for that position and then you apply for a visa/residence permit.

The job seeker's visa includes a sort of pre-clearance (i.e. that you have the qualifications and experience needed to obtain hiring approval in a specific field), and gives you six months in Germany to do your job hunting, but it's no guarantee that you'll find something.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

cangu said:


> It would be good to have this pre-clearance if that's the case for work permit. In addition, the issue I have it I have 3 months of travel before getting to Germany. Hence having a 6 months visa would only have 3 months by the time I get there.
> 
> Thanks mate


We had Australian forum members who applied for their jobseeker visa in-country, towards the end of their 3 'tourist' months, so in theory this could give you nearly 9 months of jobseeking.

The jobseeker visa has a bit of pre-clearance and can reassure employers that the sponsoring-process will work out.

Just make sure you have all the documents needed for jobseeker visa with you, check if you need any sort of attestations that you can only get in Australia, etc.


----------



## cangu (Jan 4, 2020)

ALKB said:


> We had Australian forum members who applied for their jobseeker visa in-country, towards the end of their 3 'tourist' months, so in theory this could give you nearly 9 months of jobseeking.
> 
> The jobseeker visa has a bit of pre-clearance and can reassure employers that the sponsoring-process will work out.
> 
> Just make sure you have all the documents needed for jobseeker visa with you, check if you need any sort of attestations that you can only get in Australia, etc.


If it can be done in Germany, that would be perfect. Do you happen to know how long it took for them to get it approved before application? Thanks


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

cangu said:


> If it can be done in Germany, that would be perfect. Do you happen to know how long it took for them to get it approved before application? Thanks


Found the thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/g...-germany/1189754-apply-jobseeker-germany.html


----------

